# Corpus Luteal Cyst in early pregnancy



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Emily

i wasn't sure how much u knew about them, but i just need a bit of advice. I have a corpeus luteal cyst on my right ovary, which at 5w5d was 40mm, 6w5d was 30mm and now at 8w6d is 50mm.

Today i have been getting the odd pain where my ovary is (i used to get ov pain, so i know exactly where it normally hurts and its the same spot) The clinic told me that my cyst should shrink as i go towards 12 weeks, but when i had a scan at 8w6d, it had gained 2cm!! Now the reason i am askin for advise, is this was a private scan. My midwife doesnt know i had the scan, as when i mentioned the viability scan, she tried to stop me having a 12 week scan!!

What bothers me, is the clinic told me they don't worry bout these cyst unless they get to 5cm.......and they have now discharged me, my GP practice ALWAYS say 'go to the midwifes', who think i am a silly 21 year old girl that is worrying over nothing and say wait til ur dating scan- even though i am in pain!!

Should i be worried it has gotten so big, i know i had tiny cyst before because i have PCOS and the biggest cyst i have ever had is 2.1cm, so its pretty scary for me to have such a big cyst

Thanks for reading!!

Emma


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid its not something I've really come across before, as you are in pain with it though, it would be worth ringing the early pregnancy unit  at the hospital tomorrow, they can see you and you will be able to see a gynaecologist who may be able to help,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

thanks emily

i went to EPU this morning as midwife reffered me, and its got even bigger since last week!! by 4mm, but she seemed to think it was normal range and sent me home. She said it will be rechecked at my 12 week scan.

So no further really 

Thanks for the reply
xx


----------

